# Liège, Belgium (again)



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great pics, very interesting district! kay:

It's a sacrileg to build such a monstrous bus-station in front of those
lovely old houses!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Your draughtsman's eye is in operation once more, I see. An interesting area of an interesting city.


----------



## ruben alexander (Oct 3, 2010)

*Around Rue Hocheporte, Part 5*

Thanks for your comments guys

@ Benonie: I'm pleased you enjoyed your stay in Liège A pity you were shocked by the poverty though. I understand that Liège sometime seems run-down compared to for instance Gent or any Dutch city, but have to say that I don't consider either the city or especially the region poor. The economy has been growing for quite a long time now, and some neighbourhoods are even gentrifying (including the one we're exploring now). In my experience, shops and restaurants range in Liège from cheap to very posh. I would say that Liège is mainly middle class and also has an upper class, despite having a partly working class identity. Yes there are some homeless alcoholics etc, but when you see them every day, you start recognise them all and realise that there isn't really an enormous number of them. I don't want to sound like the guys who denies that there are favelas in Rio de Janeiro, but just have to say that the difference between Liège now and the run down Liège I first visited around 2001 is like two different cities (public space, abandoned buildings, buildings in a bad condition etc, still a lot of work to be done though).

@ Yansa: yes I totally agree, the bus station and the road to it are like a huge hole in the middle of the neighbourhood. The bus station itself also seems a bit useless Interestingly, this hole was partly created in the 19th century when a mine shaft collapsed due to the weight of the owners villa above it. At least that's what someone who lives in Rue des Remparts, which we will visit in a minute, told me.

@Jane: Thanks, you reminded me that I should draw again, I almost forgot about it because I spend such a lot of my free time on my photos 

41. I almost forgot to post this shot of Saint-Martin's basilica and Hocheporte from Rue de Campine, 2016-08-27
37b P1930561b by Ruben Alexander, on Flickr

42. The bottom part of Rue Hocheporte, which joins Rue Saint-Séverin (we will go there later) at the bottom of the hill, 2016-07-15
38 BE LI Liège-Sainte-Margueritte-Rue Hocheporte 12 2016-07-15 (1) by Ruben Alexander, on Flickr

Some of the houses on this part of Rue Hocheporte are also very old: 

43. 
39 BE LI Liège-Sainte-Margueritte-Rue Hocheporte 3, 5 2016-07-15 by Ruben Alexander, on Flickr

44.
40 BE LI Liège-Sainte-Margueritte-Rue Hocheporte 11 2016-07-15 by Ruben Alexander, on Flickr

45.
41 BE LI Liège-Sainte-Margueritte-Rue Hocheporte 15 2016-07-15 by Ruben Alexander, on Flickr

46.
42 BE LI Liège-Sainte-Margueritte-Rue Hocheporte 17, 19, 23 2016-07-15 by Ruben Alexander, on Flickr

47.
43 BE LI Liège-Sainte-Margueritte-Rue Hocheporte 32, 39 2016-07-15 by Ruben Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## ruben alexander (Oct 3, 2010)

48. The name 'Hocheporte' refers to a city gate that stood roughly in the place of the bus station. Liège doesn't have any city gates left, and it is even quite difficult to see where the old city starts and stops. But it does have some ramparts left, and one part of them is visible from the Hocheporte bus station (at the top of the bottom half of Rue Hocheporte) , 2016-09-24
44 P1970156c by Ruben Alexander, on Flickr 

49. Rue des Ramparts is an actuall street with people living on it. It can be reached by climbing these stairs, 2016-08-07
45 P1910159c by Ruben Alexander, on Flickr

50. Looking back to the bus station, 2013-08-04
46 BE LI Liège-Sainte-Margueritte-Rue des Ramparts-Rue Hocheporte 2013-08-04 by Ruben Alexander, on Flickr

Up a few more steps, and we can see slighlty further:

51. Towards the sides of the citadel hill, 2014-05-17
47 BE LI Liége-Sainte-Margueritte-Rue des Ramparts-Rue Hocheporte 2014-05-17 (1) by Ruben Alexander, on Flickr

52. And towards the centre, 2014-05-17
48 BE LI Liége-Sainte-Margueritte-Rue des Ramparts 2014-05-17 (2) by Ruben Alexander, on Flickr

53. Looking up, 2016-07-07
49 P1910101c by Ruben Alexander, on Flickr

54. And looking back down, 2016-07-07
50P1910055c by Ruben Alexander, on Flickr

55. We've reached a level bit of the wall, 2016-07-07
60 P1900990b by Ruben Alexander, on Flickr

56. Looking towards Saint-Martin's basilica, 2016-07-07
61 P1900809b by Ruben Alexander, on Flickr

57. Descending into the heart of the neighbourhood of Sainte-Marguerite (which we will start exploring soon) at the other end of Rue des Remparts, 2014-09-13
62 BE LI Liège-Sainte-Margueritte-Rue des Ramparts-Rue des Cloutiers 2014-09-03 by Ruben Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great updates, Ruben! kay:

Of course I love Rue des Ramparts with it's walls and rich plant cover!
What a gem...

Looking forward to the coming sets!


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice, interesting pictures!


----------



## rubenalexander (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for reviving this old thread sky-eye .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Its would be nice to see new photos from Liège


----------

